# Riding the Megabus for Free?



## MaseGod (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello...this would be a bold first post. I have a confirmed method, which I happened to get the idea from this website a while ago.
I would like to know if any of you ride the megabus for free without "sneaking on when the driver is in the bathroom"

All you need is a PC and an old reservation confirmation email. If you're a tech geek, you may have the idea now.

If you guys are interested I will share my idea but I don't want the company to catch on. Maybe I can private message you my method.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 22, 2016)

While it seems like such a small crime, I wonder if cheating them like that constitutes fraud and becomes a felony.


----------



## MaseGod (Jan 22, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> While it seems like such a small crime, I wonder if cheating them like that constitutes fraud and becomes a felony.



Possibly. I got the idea to join because while googling this weeks ago, a thread here popped up.
But nobody has responded in years.
One guy said he got 3 years in chicago for it.
Others said they had tried different methods.

And yes I know the tickets range from $5 -$25+ but sometimes some people don't have it


----------



## tobepxt (Jan 22, 2016)

MaseGod said:


> ...
> And yes I know the tickets range from $5 -$25+ but sometimes some people don't have it



if you dont have it you hitch.


----------



## MaseGod (Jan 22, 2016)

tobepxt said:


> if you dont have it you hitch.



I don't know how this stuff works buddy. I was trying to revive an old topic to see if it would help anyone in need. Sorry


----------



## tobepxt (Jan 22, 2016)

just providing ideas. youre good carry on!


----------



## kokomojoe (Jan 22, 2016)

Honestly I'd just spange up a ticket or hitch. Doesn't seem like it'd be worth it if you did get caught somehow.


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds like it wouldn't be too hard. IN my experience they are very cursory about checking your ticket and just look at the reservation number not even your name. If they re use the numbers or you can doctor it up on your pc it could be pretty low risk


----------



## Chillawhile (Jan 22, 2016)

With stuff like this you have to consider the risk to reward ratio... The reward being a ride worth $5-25 on a crappy bus, risks includes many possible charges including: theft of service, theft by deception, fraud... just to name a few. The risk if being caught is amplified due to the fact that you must interact with employees of the company your trying to defraud. 

In my opinion the the potential consequences and likelihood of being caught aren't worth the trouble. Just hitch, or spange for the bus fare, or if your really in need of the bus and really can't afford it there are a number of charities that will straight up buy you a ticket. Try churches, salvation army, st. Vincent...


----------



## MaseGod (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks guys. Again I was just wondering but you all have great points.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 22, 2016)

I've slipped onto a greyhound once undetected (I felt bad when ticketed passengers couldn't board though). Also, I chatted up a driver who left his hotel for the bus station. He let me ride without a ticket twice


----------



## MaseGod (Jan 22, 2016)

7xMichael said:


> I've slipped onto a greyhound once undetected (I felt bad when ticketed passengers couldn't board though). Also, I chatted up a driver who left his hotel for the bus station. He let me ride without a ticket twice



haha greyhound? Too big leagues for me. I'd be nervous. Megabus is never full when I ride. One time I was traveling from ATL with a legit ticket and I walked right onto the bus without them even asking to see my ticket! I was shocked.


----------



## warlo (Jan 24, 2016)

Simple, create a phony website that resembles their original one and if you get caught say you bought it there. if you prefer to make it uncomplicated, just make it so that when you want to buy a ticket online, an error message pops up saying their online reservation system is down, and that you should contact them to an email address to proceed. 

there's your excuse from prison. just make sure the website is not registered on your name 

I know you can beg for money, but tricking big companies is always better.


----------



## warlo (Jan 24, 2016)

by the way, I initially thought you where talking about Megabus europe, then I got dissapointed when I read Chicago, now I searched a bit and turns out megabus is an international companie. So there's a great reason to fuck them over and for you to PM me with more info


----------



## syrinyx (Apr 7, 2017)

MaseGod said:


> haha greyhound? Too big leagues for me. I'd be nervous. Megabus is never full when I ride. One time I was traveling from ATL with a legit ticket and I walked right onto the bus without them even asking to see my ticket! I was shocked.


I had a ticket and was all set to go and showed it to the checker lady who told me it was for the next weekend. I had bought the wrong ticket. I had a bed ready for me with some friends where I was going and had all my shit packed and was really excited so I flipped for a second and then made the split second decision to just slip on while the rest of the line was heading on while her back was turned. I spent most of the ride slumped down with my hood up just in case but never got caught. HOWEVER this was in Atlanta and in my experience they give way less of a shit about confirming tickets there than other places. I definitely couldn't have pulled it off in Nashville. They were way more thorough. Luckily I had the right ticket to go back south.

What I'm saying is..........perfectly possible. Worth the risk? Debatable. Feel it out just like anything else.


----------

